# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  RIFF Box eMMC Support Activation

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
RIFF Box eMMC Support Activation *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      * eMMC Support Activation for RIFF Box* allows you to 
use JTAG Manager v1.58 software with ISP/Direct eMMC support *. eMMC 
support activation is free for all new unregistered RIFF Boxes.   *Note!* To be able to work with eMMC interface you have to upgrade your RIFF Box.  
eMMC Support Activation cost - *30 RIFF Box server credits*.  
 Activation is required for all boxes registered for more than 180 
days (those boxes report "Account Expired" at startup message).  
This activation  allows you to:    Update RIFF Box firmware for an unlimited periodAccess RIFF files download servers for an unlimited periodReceive support on RIFF forums
Please note that buying this activation you get* permanent access* to firmware updates and download server.    *How to check if my RIFF Box requires the activation?*    Start the software. If the message "Account Expired" appears  (as 
shown in the picture below), the activation is required and it's not 
free:   *JTAG Manager v1.58 with ISP/Direct eMMC support:*To use it, please prepare your RIFF Box installation folder:    Rename JTAG Manager v1.56, so you can continue using it if your account has expired.Backup "Useful plugins" folder content because old plugins 
are incompatible with new *exe, and old *exe is incompatible with new 
plugins.Start v1.58 exe and download license (if your account is not expired)Update box firmware to v1.38Download new plugins.
Old server will be online for some weeks, so users can get a license, if they need it.    *JTAG Manager 1.58*Direct eMMC Access Interface on the RIFFBOX RJ-45 port (check pinout picture for CMD, CLK, DAT0, pins positions, etc.)eMMC/SD Access page for Read/Write operations on eMMC/SD card via direct interfaceeMMC/SD Advanced dialog which allows to perform advanced 
operations with eMMC/SD cards        (reading info, browsing through 
OCR, CID, CSD (and EXT_CSD for eMMC only) registers' fields, edit 
separate fields and writing back to card, reading/writing eMMC card's 
MCU's internal firmware, etc.)Convenient information presentation for specific eMMC chips:
 pinouts for testpoints, manuals how to use testpoints to resurrect dead
 eMMC, etc.. These INFO files (*.riffinfo) are stored in JTAG Manager's 
Documents folder and can be downloaded using generic "Check for Updates"
 operation.eMMC Firmware Update optioneMMC Firmware Reading option (firmware is stored in 
*.riffemmcfw format). Select a chip from the list in order to read the 
firmware.*.riffemmcfw eMMC firmware files are now used by RIFF for firmware updates (plain binary files are supported too)Added elapsed time info for eMMC firmware update stageseMMC Testpoint info displaying (info files must be 
downloaded from support and are located in the JTAG Manager's 
"Documents" folder)CMD42 Lock/Unlock functionality for eMMC. User can 
set/change/remove password to protect/unprotect (lock/unlock) the User 
Area PartitionAdded the User Area Partition Forced Erase to erase Locked 
User Area Partition and to reset Device lock/unlock state and password 
(CMD42's consequences)Samsung Factory Erase, which erases and re-formats Samsung eMMC chipsFixed bug, displaying wrong SD card size. For cards with a capacity less than 2 GBFew small improvements and bug fixes *Firmware 1.38*Direct eMMC Access Interface functionalityImproved the eMMC communicationthe CMD42 Lock/Unlock/Reset Password featuresForced Erase of locked User Area PartitionSamsung eMMC Factory FormatFixed bug for small SD card supporteMMC firmware update feature *RIFF Box - Upgrade Procedure:*This is an initial guide for RIFF Box eMMC ISP/Direct functionality. This is not regular update, but rather a major upgrade. 
    As such, it will come free for all RIFF Boxes registered in the last *6 months (180 days)*, and of course for all new RIFF Box customers.  
  To prepare everything on your side for this upgrade, you will need the following:    RJ45 cable2 x 100 Ohms resistorsExternal source for VCC and VCCQ (optional)MOORC adapters (optional)Activation credits (if your box has been registered more than 6 months (180 days) ago)
RJ45 cable is required to connect RIFF Box to eMMC, as RIFF Box RJ45 port is used for this function. 
    2 x 100 Ohms resistors are required as pull up, to increase signal levels and improve stability. 
    External source for VCC and VCCQ is required if you don't want to 
open your RIFF Box in order to connect RIFF Box internal VCC voltage 
source. There are some adapters on the market which offer this function.   *RIFF Box RJ45 port pinout:*1-NC2-SD_CLK3-SD_DAT04-SD_CMD5-NC6-NC7-NC8-GND
VCC pin is located on RIFF Box motherboard, bottom side. You can locate it if you check the picture below.     
Please provide us with your RIFF serial number while placing an order.   
Serial number can be found using old الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
As soon as activation appeared on your account, we will send you an email.   
After that you may run the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   
* Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the 
list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some 
supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions. 
Complete list of supported models you can find on the official product 
page, or on the GSM forum.   
Detailed information on the further use of the virtual product will 
be sent to your email, specified during registration, when we confirm 
your payment and process your order.       *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
25-04-2020 08:52 PM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

